# Splayed legs - can this be fixed on an older chick?



## Runningwolves (May 31, 2021)

Hey so my brother just got quail and the lady gave him one with issues with his leg. They move but he cant walk on them at all and lays to the one side. Quick search seems to show its splayed legs? She said its been a few weeks like this 😕

he gave it to me because the others were picking on it and it was struggling and ive rehabbed stuff in the past but its always been newborns. Being a few weeks hes beyond repair, right? They are crossed beneath him but he can wiggle them.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Not necessarily. I can’t tell you the fix, I’m not quite that good, but nobody is beyond trying to help if they’re fighting that good! If he’s made it this long- wow! 
I had a chick w some neuro problem who couldn’t walk for 2 weeks but then started to improve and now you wouldn’t know it. Shocked the heck out of us. So, maybe. That’s all I’m saying!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you do a pic of the peep's leg positions? That doesn't sound like splay leg with the way you're describing it.


----------



## Runningwolves (May 31, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can you do a pic of the peep's leg positions? That doesn't sound like splay leg with the way you're describing it.


Ill try to get someone to take a picture when i hold him later. The criss cross confused me too but i think its just crossed cause of being older/bigger legs then a chicken. It will move to the other side if i move it. I think its just crossed cause of them being weak/him hopping to food like they get tangled kind of.

do you think theres any chance of repairing it/strength? I was thinking of trying some of the lil doughnut seats u can make them as a gentler way to start.


----------



## Runningwolves (May 31, 2021)

I think originally they were more spread out but with him army crawling around they get tangled up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to check to see if he will grab things with his toes. And if there's heat there that shouldn't be. This just doesn't sound like splay leg.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Neither did Hensley’s- she had one leg as far- I mean AS FAR AS it could go forward while the other went AS FAR AS it could backward. Blew my mind, and the harder she tried the worse it got... and no movement or grip to her feet either but it came back. 
However I’m going to say with the amount of time involved now it is likely becoming more and more permanent each day. I don’t want to discourage you, if they’re moving then there’s some hope, but- I would just love on the little thing as much as he would want and do the best you can for him to be sure he can get to food drink, and you can separate out for time to rest and heal if possible. Wishing all the best on your little one- also, I found a company that makes prosthetic legs and braces for chickens on Etsy. They do a pay what you can thing, pretty neat. Idk if that would help or not but it’s out there. 

It’s hard to know the right thing to suggest, is there any way you could try to get pics?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*What kind of quail? If cortunix, you need to realize they are fully grown at 5 weeks of age. Since the growth rate of quail is so fast fixing a physical deformity will be very challenging and require a lot of patience in dealing with such a small patient. With splayed leg the legs are put into a normal position and fastened that way. As the bird grows the legs, hopefully, stay in the normal position when the fastenings are removed after a few weeks. You'd need to do something similar. At two weeks old the quail chick is still growing so it might be possible to make the feet better than what they are now. Good luck.*


----------

